# Some of my custom tattoowork...



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

When I'm not writing, the art of tattooing is my other passion, some of my favorite projects to date, hope you guys like them.

www.ChaosMortalitus.com
www.MortalitusArt.com

Mark S. LaMaster


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

So cool!  I only have one small one but I am planning something in honor of my kiddos.  I want a small grouping(4) of something.  Hopefully someday soon I will make a decision.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you're very talented! Those are awesome.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great work!!


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

Niceee! You ever see LA Ink? I like to watch it for the different tattoo's they do. I think tattoo's like these are pretty awesome.


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

New!


----------

